# sugar dur dum dum dum dahh aww honey honey



## medusalight (Oct 25, 2014)

Soo... added to my list of health issues I now have type two diabetes, after fighting with doctors over metaformin sickness I have point blank refused to take them and I am now on Gliclazide.
I am a full time carer to my disabled grandparents a task I greatly regret taking on and 24 animals that were dumped over time, I also suffer with depression and am currently receiving no help for it praise be the nhs.
I really need some where I can talk before I become more mental.
My blood sugars are always near 18 I cant seem to get them down and I have been on the LCHF diet for months and frankly am sick of it, any tips anyone could give would be appreciated.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 25, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, medusalight, but sorry you have to be here.

How long have you been taking glicazide? What dose? Did you have a period of no medication between stopping metformin and starting glicazide? As sickness was a problem with metformin, did you always take tablets with food? Did you try slow release metformin, as for some people that reduces gastro intestinal symptoms.

Presumably you have mentioned depression to your GP? Have you been offered any medication? When you say no help, does thagt mean there's a long waiting list for talking therapy?

Are you recorded as being a carer on your GP records? That should open up some services, but these vary depening on area. 

What animals do you have? Can you find anyone to take over care of at least a few to make life a bit easier?

Sorry, so many questions, but with a bit more detail, members can help more.


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi medusalight 
Sounds like you have a lot on your plate, copepod's questions should provide enough info for people to try and help, I just wanted to say hello.  I'm recently diagnosed so I remember how exhausting blood sugars that high are, and if you can bring them down I suspect everything else will feel a tiny bit less overwhelming.  It's not a magic fix of course but high blood sugars make me feel very tired, depressed and pretty awful. There is light at the end of the tunnel it's just sometimes more difficult to find than we'd like . You're in the right place though, there are lots of knowledgeable people here who will try and help.


----------



## Bessiemay (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi medusalight. Welcome to the forum. If you have read previous posts you will know this is a good place to have a rant with no consequences. Also lots of people who can give sound advice so feel free to ask questions and offload.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Medusalight, love the avatar!

Just want to add my welcome to the rest, as has been said this is a friendly and helpful place. Many of us have had issues with the dreaded metfartin, and there are a few (such as myself) who have mental health problems, which I'm sure are linked to erratic blood sugars, so you're not alone.


----------



## Mark T (Oct 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum medusalight 

Do you test before/after meals?  Depending on how you react to various foods you may find you can add some flexibility into your LCHF diet.


----------

